# Sights this weekend at Lower Wensleydale CC managed site



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A great little site but it is imperative that you dont arrive before 12 and if you are leaving then BEFORE 12 or trouble will ensue


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I saved another life too! one of the ducklings got astray and tagged on the other females who were not maternal. It was very distressing for the Duckling as it was being attacked while thinking it was safe with its mother. After much perseverence I managed to seperate and catch it. The pleasure of releasing it a few feet from its real mother and seeing it dart for her undercarriage and safety was a treat 

P.S if you like my pictures you can "thank" me :wink:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Great! It's also a lovely site.

What camera/lens did you use?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Brock said:


> Great! It's also a lovely site.
> 
> What camera/lens did you use?


Blessed with a Nikon 70/200 f2.8 VR currently on a D90


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Fantastic photos! Poor little duckling,what a good job you were around to rescue it!
We have visited this site and unfortunately did not get a very warm welcome from the warden!
At 25'5" one of the female wardens started to tell me she would not have booked us on (we booked on line) and made a real song and dance about us being a "large unit",but we found a suitable pitch without any bother.
We are going to the Pheasant next door in a couple of weeks time but I doubt we will see as much wild life there.

Val


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If you walk towards Leyburn from the Pheasant and take the first right down the lane and across the railway line via the two gates you will be on the site and no one knows who is who so no problemo :wink:


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> If you walk towards Leyburn from the Pheasant and take the first right down the lane and across the railway line via the two gates you will be on the site and no one knows who is who so no problemo :wink:


  Will try that! Thanks

Just got back from a weekend at Masham,lovely walking along the river.
Plenty of wildlife and flowers to look at,pity I forgot to take my camera  .

Val


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Lovely pictures!!!! 

The expression on the little ducks face in the top right corner says it all, would make a lovely card all on its own. 

Mandy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Got to agree, great photos, and well done for sorting out that stray duckling. 8) 

steve


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

Gorgeous photos! 

Thanks for posting them and well done for saving a life!


----------

